# Daffy - 3 Year old Czech/WGWL Female



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I didn't realize I haven't posted Daffy here yet! 
Have at her  
Here's a link to her ped: 
Daffy z Chotinského údolí


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Wowza! She's gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Very nice looking girl.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Stunning girl! :wub:

Moms


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

She's not just good looks. She's a little pistol!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> She's not just good looks. She's a little pistol!


Yeah, look at her work the helper. I feel for him:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> Yeah, look at her work the helper. I feel for him:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xMhoFpCts0



Lol, not my best work, but I've been working 12 hour days for the past two and a half months and am smoked!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I was actually thinking you looked good. Nice, clean angle with the sleeve for the bite. I'd like to have you drive my dog like that. Nice pressure.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks! I spend a lot of time on my drives and presentations. My drives usually consist of a lot more yelling and screaming haha.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

mycobraracr said:


> She's not just good looks. She's a little pistol!


She's beautiful! Did you whelp this dog?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Gorgeous! Shame on you for hiding her from us. lol!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

ausdland said:


> She's beautiful! Did you whelp this dog?


No, she came from Chotinskeho udoli kennels in the Czech Republic.



Stevenzachsmom said:


> Gorgeous! Shame on you for hiding her from us. lol!


Haha thank you! Maybe I'll do an intro post for her sometime in pictures. I have toooons.


----------



## btfloyd (Oct 11, 2017)

I thought you had a picture of my dog. Other than her head being a tad blockier (maybe), they could pass for twins.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Beautiful animal!


----------

